# cable d'alimentation



## Bullwei (23 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir à vous tous,

 Voila mon chien m'a bouffer mon cable d'alimentation pour mon ibook G4 et chose simple je veux en racheter un.

  Donc deux questions simple se posent à moi, où et combien??


merci d'avance


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Juillet 2007)

Mais c'est bien sur : (sauf erreur de ma part)

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/belgiumfrstore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=93FDCF16&nplm=M8943

*Important :* Compatible avec le PowerBook G4 (modèles aluminium ou titane) ou iBook à deux ports USB (PowerPC G3 à 500 MHz ou plus rapide).


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2007)

ou chez tout bon Apple Premium Reseller, &#231;a co&#251;te 79 &#8364; (prix recommand&#233 c'est l'Apple 65W Portable Power Adapter (M8943)


----------



## Bullwei (24 Juillet 2007)

Ahh je viens de trouver ceci,http://www.macway.com/fr/product/46...-powerbook-g4-et-ibook-g4.html&bloc=technical


 est ce ce qu'il me faut pour mon ibook g4 :


----------



## jefrey (24 Juillet 2007)

euh... il semble que oui mais perso je prendrais du Apple m&#234;me si c'est plus cher. Faut pas d&#233;conner avec une alim.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2008)

L'adaptateur secteur de mon PowerBook G4 12" étant aussi tombé en rade, j'ai acheté celui de chez Macally (l'adaptateur secteur Apple 45W pour PowerBook 12" ne semble plus être en vente).

Il fonctionne et ça charge, mais lors de la charge, il se produit ceci (voir l'indicateur de charge)...

[YOUTUBE]0ZHjBXHR-ic[/YOUTUBE]

Et l'écran vibre du fait qu'il passe constamment du mode batterie au mode adaptateur secteur...


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> (l'adaptateur secteur Apple 45W pour PowerBook 12" ne semble plus être en vente)



sa ne vas pas avec le 65W ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> sa ne vas pas avec le 65W ?



A ton avis?  En ce qui me concerne je me m'amuserais pas à brancher un adaptateur qui n'est pas prévu pour tel modèle...


----------

